# Yard needed walkden tyldsley irlam moss areas. Manchester



## Nonyabusiness (29 January 2013)

Desperately need new yard for four. Two horses two ponies.. Currently on the irlam moss but looking to move. Does anyone know of any yards with space to accommodate. DIY part or full livery. Currently have two on part two on full on present yard. (2 are my friends they are on full) don't mind going onto straight DIY though. 

Would take private field with stabling even if ness.


----------



## RockinRudolph (29 January 2013)

I don't know specific yards iver that way but have you looked on the board at Robinsons? There's usually a few advertised on there. Or ask local feed shops.


----------



## horsesatemymoney (29 January 2013)

isn't there one on the moss where u can rent your own fields and stables? there's Angela's and Pete Jeffs too. Near the rhinweood


----------



## horsesatemymoney (29 January 2013)

oops glazebrook is whites I think its called that


----------



## DropbearUK (30 January 2013)

There's Mary Marsh's - she'll most likely have space and the facilities are top notch.

Alternatively try Moss Bank Farm on Cadishead Moss - from Irlam head into Cadishead turn right immediatley after the Library and follow the road (it'll get a bit bumpy so bear with it) - it's a small relaxed yard with a nice menage and assorted critters!

I think at some time or other I've probably canvassed half the yards in the area looking for a suitable home for our lad! lol


----------



## Max1822 (16 March 2014)

Does anyone have phone numbers please? I desperately need a stable to rent in irlam/ eccles areA thanks


----------



## Nonyabusiness (17 March 2014)

U cud try rockaway farm on the moss irlam side of astley moss. Dont have their number look up in directory.  Ask for ken.


----------



## Max1822 (17 March 2014)

Nonyabusiness said:



			U cud try rockaway farm on the moss irlam side of astley moss. Dont have their number look up in directory.  Ask for ken.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks, iv heard of people on here talkin about a peter jeffs and Mary marsh but can not find them at all. I'll try get num for that one. THanks


----------



## Jsye (17 March 2014)

I'm on a DIY livery in Boothstown just over the canal - not sure how many stables we have free at the moment. Decent facilities for the price you pay!
Let me know if you need a contact no.


----------



## Max1822 (17 March 2014)

Jsye said:



			I'm on a DIY livery in Boothstown just over the canal - not sure how many stables we have free at the moment. Decent facilities for the price you pay!
Let me know if you need a contact no.
		
Click to expand...

 hi where's booths town near, do you have post code please? Thanks


----------



## Jsye (18 March 2014)

It's just off the east lancs road M28 1YJ


----------



## Max1822 (18 March 2014)

Thankyou I'll check distance


----------



## DropbearUK (19 March 2014)

Moss Bank Farm is on Cadishead Moss (pretty much next door to Irlam Moss). From Liverpool Road - the main road running through Irlam (not the bypass going past it), head away from Manchester, the first place you'll get to is Cadishead (if you hit a roundabout with a sculpture that looks like I giant wastepaper bin, you've gone too far!). Look out for a Library on your right - turn right immediately after it onto New Moss Road, follow it over a hump back bridge, it'll become Moss Road but keep going until ou cross a Motorway (The M62) - Moss Bank Farm is on the right, they have a nice menage, cute little minature sheep, free roaming tame chickens and home grown haylege (there's another livery yard on the left, but I don't know much about that one - the people on there seemed decent enough though).

For Mary Marshes, head PAST the giant wastepaper bin, towards Warrington - you'll go through a set of lights and in the distance on the left you'll see a bridge (Warburton Bridge) crossing the Manchester Ship Canal. As you approach the turnoff to get onto that bridge (another set of lights), you'll see Mary Marshes on your right (you can't miss it, it's huge, there are signs and everything!). Go past it, through those lights and take your first right - (it's best to go in the back way) follow it round until you spot the way in.


----------



## Max1822 (19 March 2014)

I'll have a look. Does anyone no any by any chance on barton moss??? Its a long shot but i have to try


----------



## DropbearUK (19 March 2014)

I've seen people riding horses round the Barton stretch of the A57, so there might be a yard in the area, but probably not the best time to go exploring and definitely don't ask a police officer if you see one, they're not the friendly sort round there!


----------



## Max1822 (19 March 2014)

I have drive around but haven't see much, just thought there was one closer to eccles


----------



## DropbearUK (19 March 2014)

There may well be - To be honest, I've never looked for yards further North than Irlam, I imagine Urmston, Carrington and Flixton are probably a bit of a trek for you.


----------



## Max1822 (19 March 2014)

Yh abit, i do have a car but share it with my partner so sumtimes he has it for work so needed sumwhere i can get to on my own


----------



## IndygoGirl (19 March 2014)

DropbearUK said:



			I've seen people riding horses round the Barton stretch of the A57, so there might be a yard in the area, but probably not the best time to go exploring and definitely don't ask a police officer if you see one, they're not the friendly sort round there!
		
Click to expand...

I keep 3 horses on Barton Moss, unfortunately we are very affected by the current siutation but it is only on our side - the rest of the moss won't really notice it as our yard is right at the access point and they don't really move off that one stretch of road. I see the police every day and can assure you they are incredibly friendly and helpful, going out of their way to keep us informed and get us through.
There is only one other yard on our side and I wouldn't recommend it, but there are several other farms on the moss and all unaffected by the camp. Mosslands is excellent and does bespoke livery, Grange Farm is very small so not sure how often stables come up and I don't know the other names. You're best driving around here one day and knocking on doors. Lots of farmers with fields as well who may rent to a small number. If you have an issue with police they are usually not here on Wednesday, Saturday and Sunday, unless someone has decided to shoot a flare at a helicopter or something.
Be warned Mary Marsh is very expensive, and I don't believe they have winter turnout. Full livery is 25 a day, DIY is 60 a week. They do usually seem to have stables available though.


----------



## DropbearUK (19 March 2014)

I guess I should have been a little less flippant there as I only really know what's been in the news and what I've seen driving on the main road past the entrance to the camp!

I didn't know there were so many yards up that way! - You live and learn eh?

We were on Mary Marsh's for a while when it opened, it IS a bit pricey, but given the facilities they have it's probably worth it if you can justify the expense (sadly we couldn't), especially if jumping is 'your thing'.


----------



## Max1822 (19 March 2014)

Oh mariots, iv seen it. I have had a drive about but don't see anyone at the houses and feel silly knockin on ha. I'll av another mooch round. Where abouts is grange farm?? Thanks


----------



## Jsye (20 March 2014)

Theres a farm in glazebrook? I think that I used to loan a horse on. I remember it was called Woolston or something? It's just off Woolden Road. Sorry that's not much help at all!


----------



## Max1822 (20 March 2014)

Where abuts is glazebrook?


----------



## IndygoGirl (20 March 2014)

Marriots is very small and stables there are like gold dust so you'll have no chance there I'm afraid. Grange farm is on the other side, just off Fallow road. If you went past Marriots and drove right up over the motorway bridge, turn left and then your next left and over the motorway bridge it's on your right. There are farms about with land and some have stables but no horses so it's just a case of putting a bit of effort in. There's also a nice yard between Marriots and Grange Farm but actually on Liverpool Road, just after the golf course.You can't tell it has horses on from the front as they are all round the back, the front just makes it look like a working farm but the fields look lovely when I ride past them on the Moss. It is funny, there are so many horses spread put on the moss but I've never come across another rider out hacking!!
The farm in Glazebrook off Woolden road is good, I used to teach on there and it is set up quite nicely. I only know it as Pete's! If you turn off Liverpool Road at the signposted traffic lights before the Black Swan and follow the road down through Glazebrook it's down a little road next to a house on your right, just before some allotments. If you go over the motorway bridge you've gone too far.
There's also a farm near the Black Swan called Milverton Farm which may be worth a look. If you Google all these places you should be able to get postcodes.


----------



## Max1822 (20 March 2014)

Oh yes i no grange farm i was on there a bit ago, there's none available now. I only have a British miniature so i only hack out with my son at weekends when he sits on her but i dnt ever see people riding either tbh, strange. Where is the one on liverpool road i cant think where you mean?


----------



## IndygoGirl (20 March 2014)

If you're approaching from the m62, you pass the airport on your right, Barton Moss Road, Boysnope golf club, big house with farmyard behind. If you get to the Funny round about you've gone too far. If you're hacking on the moss the fields are almost opposite the fisheries. If you're hacking from Grange Farm you come out, turn left, over the motorway bridge and then immediate left downhill onto a long partly grassy track between the farmers fields. If you go right to the end of that track to the fisheries the fields back onto it.


----------



## Max1822 (20 March 2014)

Great I'll try find it, i only hack short walks with my little one so dnt really see anywhere but im after a big one now to start riding myself again thats why im lookin asap


----------



## Jsye (20 March 2014)

It's just past cadishead - when i used to get the bus i'd get off at the last stop in cadishead estate and walk across a field to get there.


----------

